# What breed is my pit mix?



## vduke92 (May 29, 2013)

I know she's not purebred because I've seen her mom but I had no idea what she was. But my dog has a little extra skin around her neck and face and has a wrinkly mouth. Se also has black spots on her tongue and webbed feet. What do you guys think she is?

http://i1348.photobucket.com/albums/p740/vduke92/image_zps3e0b1262.jpg


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

She sure is a cutie. I would say she is a mutt just like my boy is. Take a look at this thread: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html

For those not wanting to click off the page here is the picture the OP posted:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If she's a mix then she doesn't belong to one single breed group, I'd just call her a mix.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I think he's asking what besides pit could his dog have been bred with.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Your vet can do blood testing to determine which breeds he is mixed with I know Banfield offers it...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Corey209 said:


> I think he's asking what besides pit could his dog have been bred with.


That's fine to ask but thats a question nobody can answer. There is no way to tell visually what kind of dog she is in the first place. And honestly I don't even see any "pit bull" to begin with.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vduke92 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! And yeah I was just asking what else she might be because I have to put her on an apartment application and I don't want to say she's a pit mix. And she definitely does have pit in her. This isn't the best picture of her but she looks almost identical to some pit mixes I see.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I personally see more of a lab/shepherd mix. Don't see "pit bull" at all.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

vduke92 said:


> Thanks guys! And yeah I was just asking what else she might be because I have to put her on an apartment application and I don't want to say she's a pit mix. And she definitely does have pit in her. This isn't the best picture of her but she looks almost identical to some pit mixes I see.


She can pass for another type of dog, in case your apartment complex doesn't allow them say it's a different breed.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the picture Ames. Looks like a Lab mix to me. 

Joe


----------



## vduke92 (May 29, 2013)

Should I put a lab mix on my application? I was going to say terrier mix because that's what my last landlord said she looked like but I don't know if they would ask me what kind of terrier if I put that


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

vduke92 said:


> Should I put a lab mix on my application? I was going to say terrier mix because that's what my last landlord said she looked like but I don't know if they would ask me what kind of terrier if I put that


That's your best option.


----------



## vduke92 (May 29, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah for an apartment app i would put lab mix or some sort of shepherd or cow dog mix...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

For apartment purposes I wouldn't say pit mix especially if you have no idea what she is. She doesn't look like a pit bull type dog from that picture to me at all either. Even if her mom looked like a pit bull there is not telling what SHE was mixed with. You could say American shelter mutt as a breed lol. Or lab/shepherd mix. I hate having to label dogs based on a picture. How much does she weigh? Just curious.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Honestly I don't see a pit bull type dog at all, looks like a Heeler mix to me but she's cute either way and yea definitely don't call her a pit mix on apartment papers.


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

vduke92 said:


> Should I put a lab mix on my application? I was going to say terrier mix because that's what my last landlord said she looked like but I don't know if they would ask me what kind of terrier if I put that


U kidding me? Put whatever u want, they won't know just like u don't.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is such a pretty dog! Does not look like a pit bull mix at all to me  looks more like a heeler mix! Very pretty! And I agree with the others, don't put pit bull mix on the application


----------



## vduke92 (May 29, 2013)

ames said:


> For apartment purposes I wouldn't say pit mix especially if you have no idea what she is. She doesn't look like a pit bull type dog from that picture to me at all either. Even if her mom looked like a pit bull there is not telling what SHE was mixed with. You could say American shelter mutt as a breed lol. Or lab/shepherd mix. I hate having to label dogs based on a picture. How much does she weigh? Just curious.


She's about 45 pounds


----------



## vduke92 (May 29, 2013)

Well now I'm just totally confused to what she is. I was always told she was a pit mix. Here's a different picture of her. I don't know if it's any better or if she just isn't part pit like I thought she was. And when she stands her body is built like a pit bull terrier. I might be completely wrong so sorry guys for posting this if I am!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

why cant you tell m the dam truth? you dont know! it's jus the best friend you ever had and if you want to rent me this place the friend comes to! other wise C-YA


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> why cant you tell m the dam truth? you dont know! it's jus the best friend you ever had and if you want to rent me this place the friend comes to! other wise C-YA


2nd........


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

vduke92 said:


> Well now I'm just totally confused to what she is. I was always told she was a pit mix. Here's a different picture of her. I don't know if it's any better or if she just isn't part pit like I thought she was. And when she stands her body is built like a pit bull terrier. I might be completely wrong so sorry guys for posting this if I am!


Looks like a shepherd mix. I don't see APBT at all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Looks like a shepherd mix. I don't see APBT at all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost:

I don't see any APBT either. The problem with shelters is they just label things whatever the think they are with out any knowledge of the dogs background. Often times they use pit bull as a blanket terms well so most the pit mixes have no APBT in them at all and are just some other bull breed mix.


----------



## Alwayssmilingpa (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks and sounds like you have a lab/Shepard/Shar Pei mix and if so an ex boyfriend had one and she was one smart cookie  a great dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Cute dog, but does not look at all like a "pitbull" mix. Shepherd/heeler or aussie mix is more like it, maybe even some jack Russell! Who knows! Shelters often times don't have a clue what breeds the dogs are and can even go by just the color. Your dog has light eyes, which some "pit bull" type dogs can have. And if you got her as a puppy or a young dog she might have been going through a growth spurt and the shelter just labeled her as a pitbull mix....  but seriously, don't try to guess what she is...it really is not possible to ever know. Just enjoy her as the dog she is


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Shelters really don't know. I rescued a girl from a shelter and they told me she was a lab. When I took her to the vet he laughed and said she was an Australian Shepherd. She was the best dog ever and I was glad I chose her even if she wasn't what I was looking for. I would just say a medium mix breed or a shelter mix and leave it at that.


----------



## VaBeachTennis (Dec 17, 2011)

vduke92 said:


> Thanks guys! And yeah I was just asking what else she might be because I have to put her on an apartment application and I don't want to say she's a pit mix. And she definitely does have pit in her. This isn't the best picture of her but she looks almost identical to some pit mixes I see.


Call her a Shepherd or Shepherd mix and you will be fine. She looks more like a mix of a Shepherd to me. From that photo she doesn't seem to have any pronounced Bulldog characteristics.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I concur with everyone who posted before me. I don't see any APBT mixed in there at all. Doesn't mean there's not, but there's absolutely no way of honestly knowing, unless you've got a time machine and can travel back to the time the mating took place and can positively identify the parents. I would just say she's a mix of unknown origin, obtained through the shelter, of medium size, and you should be fine. Best of luck getting into the apartment you're trying to rent.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't see any pit bull in her either. She honestly looks like a mix of an Australian Cattle Dog, Shepherd, and maybe even Lab.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It's A nokalokapoopalotadoocanidragaleashalupus


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I see Lab in that headshape...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Well if we're looking at head shapes, she looks like my ex wife, flat top head and pistol grip ears.
Is he name Sharon?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahaha!!! 

I've seen wolf X APBT and Husky X APBT and usually one or two come out with similar outcomes... here 2yrs ago there was blue pit X wolf cross and of course one pup was blue shaped like a wolf ran like wolf with bulldog short hair just lil more brushy and bulldog jaws .... 

wolfdog or pariah type dog X with APBT


----------



## MyDogSpecial (Oct 2, 2011)

don't take her to the vet, the only thing the vet can do is figure out the category the mother would fit into[small dog, medium dog, large dog].

Black spots on the tongue mean that the dog has stronger ties with wolves. I have a Pit/black German Shepherd with a spotted tongue.

but judging off of her facial features and fur type i'd say she's possibly part shepherd.

look at her paws again. are they truly webbed? because their is a difference in the types of webbing, all dogs have webbed toes, but the length of the webbing will let you know if she's retriever or not. from what i can see, she doesn't have webbed toes, just the skin between them which the majority of dogs have

do some research on the non-pitbull traits you see in her.
Beautiful dog btw.

check out my full brindle dogs to get a look at what apbt/black german shepherds look like.
http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/69642-spikes-pit-pack.html#post779018


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Just call the dog a Heinz 57, it's a mutt.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Mutt works for me. I can see the other breeds mentioned, definitely. The only similarity I saw with the APBT is in her face. Her eyes and nose remind me of my own girl, Terra. But I think the most likely reason for that is her amber eyes and red nose leather, which can come from any number of breeds. Were this my dog, I would *NOT* shoot myself in the foot by saying "pit" anything. Lol!


----------

